# Non-sweet/less-sweet



## Feliks Karp (19/10/16)

So after weeks upon weeks of bullshit, I managed to catch the diabetes. At the moment I'm battling to vape, anything sweet just makes me want to puke all over. Any recipes that are in the mild department?


----------



## Glytch (19/10/16)

Sorry to hear @Feliks Karp 

I would also be interested in the answer though. Sometimes I crave a "savoury" vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (19/10/16)

Maybe a chai latte recipe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

I guess coffees and Tobaccos are the first that spring to mind. Maybe something nutty, like Blends of Distinction Peanut brittle isn't too sweet. If you DIY play around with CAP Peanut butter or TFA Peanut butter (but for the love of beer, Not the DX version)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party
Vapour Mountain Legends Lee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (19/10/16)

The sweeties are usually fruits, bakery, candy, desserts, etc. Some savory are not sweet, some are. Some that don't need to be sweet to enjoy them... coffee's, teas, alcoholic beverage, spice, cold vapes.

Diabetes can be very easy to beat if you have will power, so don't let it get you down. I was diagnosed with D II about 4-4.5 years ago. The appointment with the doctor I was referred to was 4 months away, so I took the bull by the horns myself, did extensive on line research and cured it myself about a month before the appointment. I eat what I want and it has never came back, but what I want changed some. I refuse to take pills with so many serious side effects as those prescribed, so no meds, so just a change to a very easy diet I devised myself, no measuring/weighing/etc and my exercise routine. Check out the plate method based on a raw food diet... that means not much prepared foods but rather meals you make yourself from the right natural raw ingredients in the right balanced proportions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (19/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Diabetes can be very easy to beat if you have will power, so don't let it get you down. I was diagnosed with D II about 4-4.5 years ago. The appointment with the doctor I was referred to was 4 months away, so I took the bull by the horns myself, did extensive on line research and cured it myself about a month before the appointment. I eat what I want and it has never came back, but what I want changed some. I refuse to take pills with so many serious side effects as those prescribed, so no meds, so just a change to a very easy diet I devised myself, no measuring/weighing/etc and my exercise routine. Check out the plate method based on a raw food diet... that means not much prepared foods but rather meals you make yourself from the right natural raw ingredients in the right balanced proportions.


Yes! This is how it's done 

I turned mine around with LCHF, that sorted the acid reflux/heartburn, high BP and a whole whack of other stuff out too. Ditch the "convenience foods" and go back to basics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

